# Mylo (Addaci Fighting Spirit)



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi all,
Well I have wanted to put some pictures of the boy on here since I joined but was unable to as they are all on my iPhone and until this new forum app I was unable upload any. Would like to share a few now though so sorry it's a picture heavy post. They are in chronological order with the 1 st picture been the day we collected him at 9 weeks old to him now at 10 months next Monday.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

What a handsome young boy you have there!! ;D


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Such a beautiful pup! And the pictures are gorgeous!


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you for the comments, I think he's handsome but I am his dad! It amazes me how good the camera is on a iPhone.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Very solid-strong pup; great features. Do you miss his puppy-size, now that he's big?


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

My girls do and would have loved him to stay small but I like him now just as much. I just enjoy watching him grow and how physique develops. I love running and he seems to be loving it too. He is on the small side though, he was the smallest of a litter of 11, some would call him the runt...I would call him my special boy as he had to fight for survival a lot harder, hence the name the breeder gave him Addaci Fighting Spirit. The litters mother Mabel died after 3 days so the whole litter was hand reared and all 11 survived to be healthy and strong! Hats off to the breeder Jeanna who worked so hard to keep them alive.


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

He is awesome. I tried clicking quickly on the first and the last pic, to see the before and after. Very cool. I have to take pictures of my puppy in the same spot every month. Maybe possible to create some kind of animation later on? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks veifera
It becomes an addiction photographing our dogs, my wife goes mad because there are more pictures of the dog on my phone than my kids!


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Welcome!! I loved seeing the photos of Mylo. I shed tears along with many others while waiting on tenderhooks to learn the outcome of this amazing litter. I don't know how Jeana managed without losing her mind. 

The recent write up brought all of the memories of hoping and praying for a good outcome.


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

Well I think it's safe to say that all the hoping and praying paid off especially as I have the pleasure of looking after the one that had to fight the most. My god has he still got spirit. Love him to bits and really do have my best friend.


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

]New picture taken in woodlands in Kinver, West Midlands, UK. 

Never felt so patriotic as I have this weekend with the Jubilee celebrations and now out enjoying the beautiful English countryside with my "Hungarian Dog" ! Oh well rather him than any English breed!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Love that photo! ;D

I've been watching (on the CBC) a lot of the Diamond Jubilee celebrations. Really enjoyable, and I have to say, the Brits certainly know how to do it up right! Actually, I have always admired the Queen. I am half English myself, as my mother's family hailed from jolly, old England.


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Lovely dog! 
Amazing to see how they grow into themselves.
I've met a couple of addaci dogs here in the west country. Jeanna jones is just over the bridge in wales I think? 
They were beautifully balanced ,with lovely heads.
Please will someone tell me how to post pics from an iPad or iPhone? What's this App?
I have loads of shots of my two I would love to share.


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

Mswhipple, thanks for the nice comments of Mylo and a massive congratulations on being half English. I am a soldier so have always been patriotic... Have to be really as the Queen is my boss! 
I must admit I don't think there is anywhere in the world that can match the way we do it, there is just so much history and tradition.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I couldn't agree more, Gingernutter. Now, don't get me wrong... I am a patriotic American, born and raised in Michigan. But I have to say, the Brits have it all right when it comes to pomp and circumstance! And how could anybody not like Queen Elizabeth?! ;D

Vida, wish I could help you with your question about the iphone app for posting pictures. Maybe someone else will chime in.


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

Vida the app you want is Tapatalk. I had the same problem with iPhone/iPad pics but all sorted now. It cost £1.99 which I think is a small price to pay to share the pics. 

Mylo was from Jeanna, she is in South Wales Pontypridd. Lovely boy we got from her, he's on the small side but was the baby of the litter. 

Thanks for the nice comments.


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

Just photo shopped the pic I posted earlier as it looked really dark.


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Beautiful pictures! He is one handsome boy!


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Blueandmac appreciate it.


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

Happy 1st birthday to my boy Mylo.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

What a beautiful picture! Happy Birthday to Mylo!!


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks. He does take a good photo.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday Mr. Mylo! Wishing you many happy returns!!


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

Mylo says thanks.


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

Sharing the picture for no other reason than I think it's a nice picture and I love the boy. Hope you all like it.


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Happy bday Milo - may there be many more!! Loving the pictures .... I'm always teased about having thousands of photos on my iphone of Dugo and that I am always ready to share with anyone who asks  Hope all of Milo's brothers and sisters are doing just as well as he is!


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorry smurfette for the confusion. His birthday was a while ago now, he'll be two in July. I was just posting a new pic on an old thread. Thanks for the comments though. I too have an IPhone full of pictures.


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

;D would teach me to look at the dates!! A bit behind sometimes with the posts .... will be thinking of Milo in July as it is also my birthday month  Love the pics!


----------

